# Cheap alternative to a bandsaw.



## hdschoedel (Apr 7, 2010)

I have a band saw at my disposal but is really struggles to round out a large green log. I bought a good powerful electric chainsaw (4hp) to do the job and it works great. I can use it in my basement and it was only about 75 dollars. It performs so well that I have even started using it outside to prepare my logs. The instant power and low weight make it much more precise than an equivalent gas saw. It's a Craftsman model but I believe it is just a re-branded Poulan. I wouldn't suggest getting anything less powerful though and a 16" bar seems to work perfect. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

There have been a lot of discussions on other boards about electric chainsaws. Apparently the inexpensive models aren't worth a nickle. Plastic gears and cheap housings are the problems. The Stihl always gets high ratings but costs almost as much as a decent bandsaw. 
That being said they had a sale on really cheap no name electric chainsaws at my local discount store. I picked one up for $16. I figure I'll use it until it croaks and then either build the defective part out of steel or toss it. I use it mostly on Sat. and Sun. mornings when my neighbors are still asleep, or for that rare inside the shop job.


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

I got to agree the electric chainsaws are surprisingly powerful. My dad has always raved about his and one day when I was over there and he was trimming their Pecan tree he told me to get me some of that. I was pretty impressed. 

I wouldn't call it a band saw alternative by any stretch, but they can be quite handy. I use one now around my shop and mill and love the quick on and off of just pulling the trigger. Only thing I've found is that since I don't have to gas it up I sometimes run the bar lube dry before I realize it.


----------

